# Berklee College of Music Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher (1070-215)
Institution:
*Berklee College of Music*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/20/2016

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

The Dispatch Operations Center is the 24/7 communications and resource center for the Berklee Public Safety Department and the Berklee College of Music for any services, incidents, or emergencies that occur on this campus.

*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS/PRIMARY DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES: *


Track all activities of each shift
Monitor all radio communications (Public Safety, Physical Plant, MASCO, and Boston PD)
Monitor all cameras. Notify Technical Operations Manager of any malfunctions immediately
Monitor Simplex Fire Alarm Panels
Answer all phone lines (standard, TTY, and emergency)
Enter all shift activities in A.R.M.S. Reporting System
* Possible Additional Duties and Responsibilities*


Log into Lenel Alarm Monitoring System
Check email for One Pass Information
Systems Checks (Monitors, DVRs, Satellite phone) and record in log/checklist
Radio checks of all shift personnel at the beginning and middle of each shift
Fixed Post Equipment checks within the first hour of the shift
Check emergency phones once a week. Notify Technical Operations Manager of malfunctions immediately
Dispatcher Tours: To be performed once per month to determine any problems or issues with cameras, door alarms, or other security equipment that may require maintenance or repair
Will access Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) as ordered by the Officer In Charge (O.I.C.)
*Requirements*

Must be able to effectively speak, read and write reports in English
Strong customer service skills
Basic knowledge of fire alarm systems
Strong computer skills
Ability to multi-task
Able to work under pressure
Must have a comprehensive knowledge of computer programs
Must be able to wear the required uniform
Ability to maintain control and decorum during emergency situations
Must successfully complete the Public Safety Communication Certification Training
*Experience*

Associates degree or 2-3 years related experience
Previous experience as a Dispatcher preferred
*DISCLAIMER:*

*The above information on this position description has been designed to indicate the general nature and level of work performed by individuals within this classification. It is not designed to contain or be interpreted as a comprehensive inventory of all duties, responsibilities, and qualifications required of employees assigned to this job. Requirements are subject to possible modification to reasonably accommodate qualified individuals with disabilities. This document does not create an employment contract, implied or otherwise, other than an "at will" employment relationship.*

External and internal applicants, as well as position incumbents who become disabled as defined under the Americans With Disabilities Act, must be able to perform the essential job functions (as listed) either unaided or with the assistance of a reasonable accommodation to be determined by management on a case-by-case basis.

**** Application Instructions Specific to this Position ****

*Currently enrolled Berklee students may not apply for staff or faculty positions.*

*Applicants who are both interested and qualified should submit the following materials:*


Cover letter that addresses the applicant's capabilities and experiences.
A resume or CV.
*Incomplete applications will not be considered. The position will remain open for applications until filled.*

_Berklee College of Music is committed to increasing the diversity of the college community and the curriculum. Candidates who can contribute to that goal are encouraged to apply and to identify their strengths in this area._

*Additional perks:*

Berklee provides a diverse and inclusive work environment

We all share a universal love for listening to, and creating music

We work on Macs

Great benefits

*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Berklee College of Music

Online App. Form:
https://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.allpositions&company_id=16215&version=1

Berklee College of Music is an Equal Opportunity Employer.


----------

